# September 11 remembered



## v2 (Sep 11, 2006)

[']['][']


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Vito Deleo
Walter Barron
John Macavoy
Lillian Carcernes (Dellacruz)
Mike Esposito
Jason Dahl

RIP...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2006)

Never forget.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 11, 2006)

Where were you guys when you first heard about it? 

Im interested on hearing from you members that live in Europe or Asia when it was the afternoon and evening.

For me, it was about 6:15AM, when my alarm radio went off and the news announcer on the radio program said that if anyone can get to a TV, turn it on and watch.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Where were you guys when you first heard about it?


I'd been given a day's leave after having put in some exceptionally long hours, and I was home watching TV. I just happened to be flipping channels when I flashed by CNN just as the second plane flew into it's target. Un-f*cking-believable. I couldn't quite believe it was real at first. Within the hour I was recalled back to work, and everything was put on standby. Standby for what, we weren't quite sure.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 11, 2006)

My wife and I was getting ready for work (we were living together at the time) when my best friend called me and told me to put on the TV. My wife freaked out becuase her dad was supposed to fly that day. After several hours we heard that he was ok but his friend Jason Dahl was the pilot on flight 93.

9-11 happened 11 days before my wedding. I was convinced I was going to be called up, but it never happened. As the days passed I found out I knew 5 people killed at the WTC.


----------



## Erich (Sep 11, 2006)

the alarm clock had gone off with the radio new in conjunction when a female newscasters voice stating that one tower had been hit by a small airplane. The two of us jumped out of bed and turned on the media and my wife looked at me with inquisitive eyes.............I said the bastards hit us again, and that was enough we knew who was behind all of it even before we watched on the Tele the second jet approaching to the sister tower

things got in motion militarily before the two towers fell. Every connection we had to any extremist group througout the world was elevated 10 fold, and I could tell you more behind the scenes but I will not ...........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2006)

i would've been 11 years old at the time and had gotten home from one of my first days in a new school, turned the TV on and on 3 of the 4 Channels there were pictures and continual news covourage of what was happening (both towers were down by this point), this was news to us as they hadn't told us anything about it at school, me and my sister watched the covourage for a bit but then got a bit annoyed by it and watched kids TV for a bit, being to young too really care much for it, as bad as that sounds.........


----------



## Chief (Sep 11, 2006)

I was in My US history class during my freshman year at New Hope-Solebury High School. The French teacher who taught down the hall told the class to turn on the TV. And there were the smoking towers. Than they said a plane crashed into the towers.

The part that freaks me out is, and I'm serious, a few nights before I dreamed that something bad was going to happen. Something that would change the world. Not to mention that I had a bad feeling on the day. I can tell you how bad I wanted to enlist on the spot. But, I was underage at the time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 11, 2006)

Heard about it from some biker in the local garage, went home and just saw from after the first plane hit. Sat for a while just wondering what the hell was going on, didnt really understand it but I was gobsmacked. Never forget.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 11, 2006)

For me I was listening to the radio in the work truck and they mentioned a small aircraft had hit one of the towers the story expanded fast at one of my stops a older american couple was checking out of the hotel they were in when I told them to go watch the news they came back outside crying . The border to the US was quickly sealed and the trucks started to pile up we had semis all over the place US bound . There is usually about 2 trucks a minute crossing the bridges (border)here so it didn't take long to amass a huge quantity of trucks , every place that could be used to park trucks was used some of the hotels put up the drivers and people heading home that couldn't cross the border for very very reasonable rates


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2006)

I was at school when it happened, heard it on the radio (or from a website can't remember) and then someone said that WW3 had started


----------



## timshatz (Sep 11, 2006)

I was in a small town in Northern Italy (never been to Italy before this), meeting my wife's family for the first time. We had met that morning and after a hectic day were lying down to take a little snooze around 3pm before dinner. Her father called and in choppy English, mostly Italian, started talking about a plane hitting a tower, saying "Terrible" over and over again. Finally figured that we should turn on the tube in our hotel room and caught the second plane coming in (might've been a tape). Remember thinking:
-This is like Pearl Harbor
-There are at least 20K in each tower, if both were full this will be a worse day than Antietam. 
-Man, am I far from home. 

Sat, sipped beer for a bit and just stared. Crap was all over the place in terms of accuracy. Nobody knew what was going on. European TV was no better than the US but in one thing they were hugely different. They showed the bodies coming down in real time. I remember that one guy going down on his back, head first. Remember thinking he had really big feet. Remember a girl going out and she was falling with her leggs out flat in front of her in the sitting position. Hoped for her sake she wasn't conscious when she hit. Wondered if any of my cousins who lived in NYC were involved in this thing. Figured the odds were in their favor that they weren't (later found out they were in the clear). 

Went over my future mother and father in laws place and everyone was very nice but didn't really know what to say. Kind of like finding out somebody in your family just died. Everybody is nice, do anything for you, but they kinda leave you alone.


----------



## Henk (Sep 11, 2006)

My TV broke the night before, but my dad phoned me and told me of it and taped it all for me. I got home from school at 2 and at 3pm my dad phoned me. The next day my mom bought me the paper with the photo of it and I said sh*t is going to get whose now.

I was in grade 9 and 15 years old and must say it was real bad looking at it and kept everything of it since to remember it.

R.I.P


----------



## Chief (Sep 11, 2006)

Listen to this retard and not what to [Insert painful action here]



> tooplex
> Newbie
> 
> 
> ...



This was at shadowRO.com/forum.

Lucky for him they closed the thread.


----------



## Henk (Sep 11, 2006)

We had something on our coins in the old day. "In God ons vertrou" / "In God we trust", so the US is not the only one.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 11, 2006)

I wasn't aware of Iraqi participation is there some info you could point me to


----------



## Chief (Sep 11, 2006)

I never said that. His post doesn't either. What it is doing is disrespecting the people who died on this day. On top of that he's calling all americans dumb because most are religious.This dude is about to get a wake up call.

Unfortunetly he doesn't say his location.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 11, 2006)

But the fact remains most Americans were of the belief that Iraq was a participant in the 9/11 attacks and a CBS poll from 11/13/03 states that 66% of Americans thought the attck on Iraq was the war on terrorism . The fact religion plays a huge part in US politics to the extent that 26% of evangelical Americans believe god favours the US 30.2% of the Republicans believe god favours the US. In my opinion as an outsider I feel somewhat excluded if God likes you more then me he must not be a very nice God if he plays favourites


----------



## Chief (Sep 11, 2006)

than you have to be upset at England to because a lot of people there is catholic.

We never claimed that God loves only us. Which isn't what this guy is saying. He's saying he just plane doesn't believe in God. It's his choice and I respect that even if I don't, but that doesn't give him the rice to insult the people who died in the towers or their families. I'd like to see his reaction if his country's attack and his friends and family are killed.


----------



## Erich (Sep 11, 2006)

what the heck are you guys talking about ?

I've said already earier that Iraq, Iran, Syria and others were all interelated to thin us out by supporting terrorist cells throughout the world and also the issuing of the slimes that piloted the jets that started the 9/11 incident. Remember the background and where these punk nutz lived and are born. Not just in one and the same country. the govt. in their crafty ways would have the meida thus "you all" believe that bin Laden was soley responsible............sorry to break the dream bubble. the old decrepid fart is just one small gear in a huge cluster that is going to get stuck soon enough


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 11, 2006)

Chief said:


> than you have to be upset at England to because a lot of people there is catholic.
> 
> .


with the exclusion of Northern Ireland I'm gonna suggest most Brits are Protestant if fact there were attempts to rid the UK of the dreaded Papists but the Brits here are probably far more knowedgeable about this then me


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2006)

I think that they, like us, are slowly but surely being overrun by Islam these days. Very dangerous. 

Not a politically correct thing to say in the least, but I think very, very true.


----------



## k9kiwi (Sep 12, 2006)

We were advised on return to our station via telephone after a very early call out for an MVA (Motor Vehicle Accident). The crew sat watching CNN in stunned silence, shedding tears and pain for the victims and our Brother responders we new were there.

I have friends from a couple of different forums and personal, who never returned that day, and others still serving or retired with FDNY.

Every year on the day at the local time the first tower fell, I face the sun and say.

"Kia Kaha, Kia Kaha Brothers."

Kia Kaha is a Maori Warrior greeting. It means "Be Strong". In the full context it means...

Be Strong, of mind, body and Spirit.

It is a challenge and a greeting all in one.

To the Men from Engine 40 Ladder 35 "The Cavemen".

CAPT. Frank Callahan Ladder 35
LT. John Ginley Engine 40 
FF. Bruce Gary Engine 40 
FF. Jimmy Giberson Ladder 35
FF. Michael Otten Ladder 35
FF. Steve Mercado Engine 40 
FF. Kevin Bracken Engine 40 
FF. Vincent Morello Ladder 35 
FF. Michael Roberts Ladder 35
FF. Michael Lynch Engine 40 
FF. Michael Dauria Engine 40

Kia Kaha, Kia Kaha. Your work is done Brothers, the people went home today, rest easy.


----------



## k9kiwi (Sep 13, 2006)

Shyte, did I say something wrong?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2006)

No you didnt say anything wrong....... other than you watched CNN. Fox news is a far better news source.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 13, 2006)

I remember I was in 6th grade and was in the library when the libarian told us to look at the TV. I looked up and in my mind went " What the". It was one of the towers burning, though I forgot which one.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 13, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> No you didnt say anything wrong....... other than you watched CNN. Fox news is a far better news source.


I sorry but i still contend that Fox NEWS is the equivalent of the jerry springer show


----------



## k9kiwi (Sep 13, 2006)

Agreed.

Fox is so balanced that the reporters dribble in equal quantities from both sides of their mouth.


----------



## Chief (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I must disagree. NOTHING is as bad as Jerry Springer I'm sorry.

Honestly, I'd watch the Wiggles before I watch the Jerry Springer Show.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 13, 2006)

Chief said:


> I'm sorry, but I must disagree. NOTHING is as bad as Jerry Springer I'm sorry.
> 
> Honestly, I'd watch the Wiggles before I watch the Jerry Springer Show.


for totally stupid news watch FOX its about as balanced as Al Jazeera or for the older people Tass


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2006)

People who dislike Fox news are the very ones who never seen it. As if the BBC, CNN, CBS/NBC/ABC are balanced.

Typical.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 13, 2006)

typical of what


----------



## Chief (Sep 13, 2006)

No one news station is going to be completely balanced it's impossible in this day of age.

However, I can agree that the Fox News Pendulem is swinging right more or less. I prefer it because they try their best not to sugar up the story with needless or false statements. All though I haven't watched CNN much, mainly because I don't have it, What I have seen I have not been impressed. CNN tries to be more politically correct. Which in the process makes most of their stories alnost impossible to understand. Their are those in Fox that do this, but not so much.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 13, 2006)

Lets focus less on who-likes-what-station, and more on the people who died. I believe it was said somewhere, that every nation must have a defining moment, and that September 11th 2001 was unfortunately, ours. While many people lost loved ones, or their own lives, we saw feats of heroism, selflessness, and love thought to have gone the way of the dinasour in this day and age. Whether it was the firefighters rushing into the towers to save the people even after the first tower collapsed, or the brave people who rebelled, and saved the White House from being hit by a similar attack. Lets not forget, the large outpouring of support for all the people lost, and those who had lost. I didn't know anyone in the area, but I prayed at the time "God, please protect the families of those brave men and women. They truly answered your call, not caring for themselves, so much as to care for the surrounding people. Please, God, let not these heroes sacrafices ever be forgotten." I couldn't effect the going's on, so I spent that day in prayer, for the dead, the dieing, and the great heroes that appeared amongst us on that day. 

*We Shall Never Forget Them*


----------



## Erich (Sep 13, 2006)

funny I also have mentioned another 11 September and that was in 1944 over the Erzgebirge, one of the nastiest aerial battles. Many died that day from both sides and sadly have quickly been forgotten


----------



## v2 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

Well I was at work at the hanger over here in Germany doing a Phase on a Blackhawk helicopter. Someone came running in screaming that the World Trade Center had been bombed! (News was not fast hitting the hanger) Anyhow we all at first kind of shrugged thinking some ignorant bastared with a package bomb or car bomb and there was minimal damage and no one hurt. A few minutes later our Commander came and got us and told us what had happened. We turned the TV on and saw the second plane hit.

We were all put on lock down and forced to stay at the hanger until we knew what was happening. We were later put on full alert and told to go home to our barracks rooms or to our families and pack our gear, we were going to war (which our unit would not actually do until we were sent to Iraq). 

I remember us being on Lock Down and not allowed to leave post but I was out of cigarettes and the shoppette was closed so me and a buddy of mine snuck off post in our uniforms and ran down the street till we got to a Irish Pub and we went inside to buy cigarettes. We were friends with the owner and his mother came over and hugged us. All we had was a 50 Bill and the cigarette machines only take coins, so we asked the owner for change to buy cigarettes and he gave us our money back and bought us a carton of cigarettes worth of packs. We ran back to post and no one noticed.

We were all shocked and very very pissed off. We wanted to go to war and kill those responsible! At the same time I was scared too.

The next morning there were about 1000 Germans from the local town (which is very small and that was pretty much all the residents, the school closed down to meet at our post) met at our front gate and laid flowers and had a candle light vigil. It was very somber. Even the school let out and the students were there participating.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2006)

Heres to the Memory of Friends and Family that perished on 9-11... All 19 of em.... FF is firefighter....

Vince D'Amadeo
Jimmy Amato FF
Matt Rogen FF
Thomas Butler FF
Francis Sadocha
Paul Geier
Andre Fletcher FF
Judson Cavalier
Brian Ahearn FF
Tara Debek
Rob Levine
Nancy Bueche
Larry Stack FF
Don Burns FF (My Uncle)
James Carson
Mike Otten FF
Ezra Aviles Port Auth
Neil Cudmore

And last, my pal Ken Watson... Childhood friends, went to college together, even got him laid for the first time...


----------



## MacArther (Sep 15, 2006)

> And last, my pal Ken Watson... Childhood friends, went to college together, even got him laid for the first time...


Words cannot express the sympathy (/empathy) I feel for you. I have yet to lose someone, other than family, but I have already started bracing myself for such occassions, because I know death is not picky. Once again, my condolences for you loss.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2006)

Well thank u very much Mac.... 

Even after all these years its still tough, and my Uncle Don has been sorely missed.... We had some great fishing trips back in the day, the most memorable of which was the day we landed an 11 foot Great White off of Montauk Point....


----------



## Chief (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes I also feel it. I know what it feels to lose a friend. Not to long a go my friend John Crist was killed in a car accident. He was driving normal hadn't been drinking. It was raining and was dark. It's believed he looked down to change the radio and with that split second he hit a tree. It was only for that split second looking down that made the moment. You could say it was just meant to be. Wasn't even half a year after we graduated together.

He was known as the music man. He was also fun to debate with. Not like other people he accually debated with you. Meaning he didn't try to shove his views in your face. Even if it got heated it didn't matter. 2 seconds after the dabate ended he would talk to you like nothing had happened. It's funny I don't really make friends with democrates, but he was different he accually used his views wisely. (no offense to any democrates here. Just listing some irony.)


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 15, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Well thank u very much Mac....
> 
> Even after all these years its still tough, and my Uncle Don has been sorely missed.... We had some great fishing trips back in the day, the most memorable of which was the day we landed an 11 foot Great White off of Montauk Point....




I am sorry to hear that also Dan. Its funny it sort of hit a nerve when I read your post about your Uncle, when you brought up how he is missed and about your fishing trips with him.

My Dad (Roger) died from cancer 1.5 years about now. He more or less abandoned his family including me and sisters and Mother when I was 13. I hated him for that and never have forgiven him even till this day. He was a drunk, beat my sister and never was there for me when I grew up looking for a Father figure.

But when I was younger he and I would go fishing together, those were great times. Thats how I choose to remember my Dad, standing there on shore with me fishing for hours, not the alcoholic, abusive man who abandoned us.

I never saw or talked to him for many years after he left us b/c i was to mad. When he was on his death bed, I took my daughter to see him, he had never seen her upto then and she was 1.5 years old. I choose to see the man who was the man who went fishing with me when I was a kid, I forgave him. His eyes glowed seeing his granddaughter for the first and last time. The next day he died, I was holding his hand when he passed away.

After he died I am very sorry that we could not have a better relationship all these years, we wasted sooo many years not talking. I wish it could of been different, I all ever wanted growing up was a Dad to look up to. I despise my Dad, I hate my Dad, I love my Dad. I will always remember those fishing trips between just me and my Dad. He was not much of a Father but he was mine and I miss him.

Sorry Dan for your loss, sorry guys for going off subject, just Dan's story touched me and reminded me of my Dad.

Sorry


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2006)

Man, sorry to hear ur trials and tribulations as well.... Thanks for the condolences...


----------



## timshatz (Sep 15, 2006)

It is interesting that all the comments about 911 are about the horror and sadness of what happened. I haven't read anything on this board from anyone saying "It happened to the Americans...". I've seen no detachment in the postings or emails. Everyone seems to understand (at least in the Western World) that this could've happened to them and the affect is far beyond NYC. The attack seems to be a seminal momment in Western Culture in that regard. 

For instance, I have not seen a single posting saying we should surrender to OBL and his henchmen. Nobody is saying we should all convert to Islam. While there is a decent amount of "feel your pain" stuff from the left, that is about as far as it goes. Some accomomdation from the more liberal in the West. 

It is interesting in that respect. The instantanious nature of communications seems to have worked against the terrorist. It may've been too efficient in not allowing detachment on the idea of 911 happening to "that" country and not "my" country.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 15, 2006)

timshatz said:


> It is interesting that all the comments about 911 are about the horror and sadness of what happened. I haven't read anything on this board from anyone saying "It happened to the Americans...". I've seen no detachment in the postings or emails. Everyone seems to understand (at least in the Western World) that this could've happened to them and the affect is far beyond NYC. The attack seems to be a seminal momment in Western Culture in that regard.
> 
> For instance, I have not seen a single posting saying we should surrender to OBL and his henchmen. Nobody is saying we should all convert to Islam. While there is a decent amount of "feel your pain" stuff from the left, that is about as far as it goes. Some accomomdation from the more liberal in the West.
> 
> It is interesting in that respect. The instantanious nature of communications seems to have worked against the terrorist. It may've been too efficient in not allowing detachment on the idea of 911 happening to "that" country and not "my" country.



I think b/c of WW2 the West (most of the west anyways) knows that we are all in this together. I don't see 911 as a attack vs USA, I see it as a attack vs the free world.

2973 died in 9/11 and another 24 missing still. Of the death toll there were people from all over the world (not sure how many different countries). True more USA people died but we stand with them side by side even if our goverment does not always do what the average citizen wants them to do. We stand united vs terrorists.

Here is a picture of some the people who died in 9/11 I hope turns out ok.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 15, 2006)

May they never be forgotten.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 15, 2006)

Agreed, they will never be forgotten.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Never forgoten.


----------



## Chief (Sep 15, 2006)

If they are I don't want to be alive to see it. It'll be a sad day if they are. I personally will never forget.


----------



## trackend (Sep 15, 2006)

Although this thread is entitled September 11 remembered I have to confess it is not something that I require to remember as it is with me most days. Generally I am not at loss for words (as most of the older members will veryfie) but as I am not well educated neither my sympathy for those relatives and victims nore my utter comtempt and vitriolic revulsion at the backers and perpotraters of that day can I turn into the right words.
I am not religious in any way so I shall just say my thoughts. 
To all victims and their family's "you are not alone billions of people truly mourn your loss".


----------



## Chief (Sep 15, 2006)

Alright, trackend. You were in no way offensive there, it's cool.

Just next time don't explain so thoroughly and don't use so many big words.


----------



## Henk (Sep 15, 2006)

Les and everyone here who lost family and friends I would like to say my up most condolences and can not even come close to know how it must feel.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 16, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> I think that they, like us, are slowly but surely being overrun by Islam these days. Very dangerous.
> 
> Not a politically correct thing to say in the least, but I think very, very true.




Yeah its the fastest growing religion in the world right now, its spread into many parts of Europe, Africa, Europe, Asia, Southeast Asia and what-not, and im not talking about moslems moving to other countries, people are converting, the Catholic church may need to reopen the Templar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

The day I convert is the day I cut my own testicals off. Aint going to happen!


----------



## Henk (Sep 17, 2006)

Kill me first.


----------



## Chief (Sep 17, 2006)

I'd a beat the tare out of him before I convert.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 18, 2006)

Convert?! No alcohol, No sex, you're wife wanders around in a black burlap sack (and you only get your first good look at her on your wedding day), no FOOTBALL, any time somebody mentions something even remotely insulting to Islam- you go ape$****...

That's not something you convert too, it's something you fight against!


----------



## Henk (Sep 19, 2006)

Yup, they can say we as non Muslims are this and that but if we say anything against them all hell breaks lose.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah but you can have a bevy of wifes but I'd make myself mormon before that


----------

